# ارجو منكم المساعدة : ما هى افضل مواصفات لمواتير stepper لصناعة ماكينة cnc ?



## ramysarwat (15 فبراير 2008)

ارجو منكم مساعدتى فى افضل مواصفات فى مواتير stepper لصناعة ماكينة cnc للحفر على الخشب 

اشكركم 
ومنتظر ردكم


----------



## نيولا (20 فبراير 2008)

السلام

يعتمد علي نوع الشغل وحجم مكينه الحفر هناك عدة انواع تختلف من ناحيه العزم
فاذا كانت مكينه العمل ثقيله تحتاج الي عزم اكبر 
ارجو التواصل واوافيك بالمواتير المناسبه للعمل

احمد


----------



## ramysarwat (20 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك اخى العزيز احمد على اهتمامك بالرد 

الماكينة تستخدم للحفر على الخشب ولن تكون ثقيلة نوعآ ما وعلى العموم المواتير ذات العزم الكبير لن تضر

فما هى مواصفات المواتير المطلوبة ؟


----------



## ibrahim.elbadry (21 مايو 2009)

the best is nema 23 or 34 and vexst


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (4 مايو 2010)

هل توجد هذه المواصفات فى مصر ؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مصر دي يا جماعه ام الدنيا بجد 

هتلاقي فيها كل حاجه واي حاجه بس ابحث شويه
وفيه جديد ومستعمل كمان


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 مايو 2010)

وزي ما تفضل الاخ أحسن حاجه nema 34 ,nema 23


----------

